# جدول تحديد قدرة الضاغط للثلاجة والفريزر تمتعو!!!



## الصقرالجارح (29 نوفمبر 2011)

بعد التحية اقدم لكم هذا المرفق ارجو ان ينال رضا الاصدقاء وان تعم الفائدة على الجميع هدية مني للملتقى الرائع .


الصقرالجارح


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*the table need to review*​


----------



## الصقرالجارح (1 ديسمبر 2011)

استاذ عزت مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير ما سبب اعادة النظر في الجدول وارجو ان يكون كلامك بالعربي تحياتي .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

عزيزي الصقر الجارح 
جزاك الله خيرا 
جدول مفيد جدا و انا اطلب ممن يتشكك في عنصر من البيان ان يصحح او يضيف ماعنده شرط ان يكون موثقا 
تحياتي و نأمل الكثير من هذه القطايف او الكبسولات المركزة


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*تحياتى للجميع*

​


----------



## zoheary (6 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلول تبريد (6 ديسمبر 2011)

ونحن كلنا عراقيين جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا صقر الجارح لو تكرمت بجواب على سؤالي ماهو عمل الصمام المغناطسي في غرفة التبريد وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## محسن يوسف (6 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على كتابه هذا الموضوع المهم ولكن عمليه اختيار الضاغط او استبداله تخضع لبعض الاسس المهمه وهى :

1- القدره التبريديه التى على اساسها تم اختيار الكباس من المصمم ( capacity ) فى الثلاجه او الغرفه او الديب فريزر او فى التكييف وكذلك درجه حراره المبخر المستخدم فى دائره التبريد وكذلك كميه الفريون ( متر مكعب لكل ساعه ) والتى منها يحسب معدل مرور الفريون فى دائره التبريد ( كيلو جرام فى الثانيه ) 

2- نوع الفريون المستخدم فى دائره التبريد . 

3- قدره الكباس بالحصان ليست هى الاساس فى اختياره كما هو مفهوم لدى البعض ولكن الاساس كما ذكرت يخضع لما ذكر سابقا . 

ولهذا عند تلف اى كباس لدي اى احد لايعتمد على القدره بالحصان ولكن كل الشركات المنتجه للكباسات لها كتالوجاتها الخاصه بها وكل ماعليك الا انك تقرا الرقم الموجود على الكباس وتعرف سعته التبريديه ونوع الفريون المستخدم واذا لم يتوافر هذا الموديل فى نفس الشركه فما عليك الا انك تلجا الى شركه اخرى وتختار منها كباس له نفس السعه التبريديه تقريبا وتقوم بتركيبه وياليت انك تحضر نفس الكباس ونفس الموديل من ذات الشركه نفسها وتقوم بتركيبه وابتعد تماما عن حكايه القدره بالحصان لانه لو اعتمدت عليها فان دائره التبريد سيحدث بها خلل ولن تصل الى نفس الكفاءه التى تم التصميم عليها من قبل .


----------



## الصقرالجارح (11 ديسمبر 2011)

جلول تبريد قال:


> ونحن كلنا عراقيين جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا صقر الجارح لو تكرمت بجواب على سؤالي ماهو عمل الصمام المغناطسي في غرفة التبريد وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا




اخي الغالي حياك الله 

الصمام المغناطيسي يسمح بمرور غاز التبريد بأتجاه واحد فقط ويقطع المسار عن الغاز في حال انفصال الضواغط عن العمل كي لا تحدث حالة امتلاء المبخر بمركب التبريد .


الصقرالجارح


----------



## الصقرالجارح (11 ديسمبر 2011)

محسن يوسف عبد البا قال:


> شكرا على كتابه هذا الموضوع المهم ولكن عمليه اختيار الضاغط او استبداله تخضع لبعض الاسس المهمه وهى :
> 
> 1- القدره التبريديه التى على اساسها تم اختيار الكباس من المصمم ( capacity ) فى الثلاجه او الغرفه او الديب فريزر او فى التكييف وكذلك درجه حراره المبخر المستخدم فى دائره التبريد وكذلك كميه الفريون ( متر مكعب لكل ساعه ) والتى منها يحسب معدل مرور الفريون فى دائره التبريد ( كيلو جرام فى الثانيه )
> 
> ...





اخي العزيز محسن يوسف 

ارجو مراجعة المصدر ( مبادئ هندسة التبريد ) للمهندس محمد عبد الرضا الشمري موجود في دار الانس للنشر والتوزيع / الحجاز- شارع مسلم البارودي / دمشق - سورية و موجود في دار الكتب العلمية للنشر والتوزيع / 50 شارع الشيخ ريحان - عابدين / مصر - القاهرة ....


تحياتي لكم جميعا وعلى جميع الردود 

الصقرالجارح


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (11 ديسمبر 2011)

ألف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (11 ديسمبر 2011)

ألف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جلول تبريد (11 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكرك أخي الصقر الجارح على هذه الفوائد وكل الأ عضاء ، لو تفضلت باتمام الفائدة المرجوة من عدم امتلاء المبخر بمركب التبريد هل يتضرر المبخر ؟ وجزاك الله عنا خيرا وجعل بلدنا هذا أمنا وبلدكم وسائر بلدان المسلمين أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين .:


----------



## الصقرالجارح (12 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندسة بدوية قال:


> ألف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير





لا شكر على واجب زميلتنا العزيزة تحياتي لسيادتك الكريمة .


الصقرالجارح


----------



## الصقرالجارح (12 ديسمبر 2011)

جلول تبريد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أشكرك أخي الصقر الجارح على هذه الفوائد وكل الأ عضاء ، لو تفضلت باتمام الفائدة المرجوة من عدم امتلاء المبخر بمركب التبريد هل يتضرر المبخر ؟ وجزاك الله عنا خيرا وجعل بلدنا هذا أمنا وبلدكم وسائر بلدان المسلمين أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين .:




اخي الغالي 

البخر كلما امتلاء بالمركب يؤدي الى 

1- قلة كفاءة التبريد .
2- رجوع سائل الى الضاغط .
3- زيادة الحمل على الضاغط .
4- تلف الضاغط .
5- تخلخل بالضغوط .

الصقرالجارح


----------



## جلول تبريد (12 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## SAMEH7777 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

الصقرالجارح قال:


> بعد التحية اقدم لكم هذا المرفق ارجو ان ينال رضا الاصدقاء وان تعم الفائدة على الجميع هدية مني للملتقى الرائع .
> 
> 
> الصقرالجارح


شكرا اخى الصقر لاكن هل ال 4-1 دنفوس زى 4-1 زانوسى
وشكرا جزيلا
sameh7777


----------



## alianhassan (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

*الى الأخ سامح 7777 الأجابة نعم*​


----------



## pinneser (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عمار أخرس (17 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## hany27 (19 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أكرم حمزه (19 مايو 2012)

شكرا لهذا الجدول الجيد


----------



## abdelsalamn (12 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamada wassouf (10 أبريل 2015)

الف شكر ع المجهود


----------



## آيه إسماعيل (5 مايو 2015)

تحياتى لكم جميعا 
لو ممكن جدول شركة دانفوس لتحديد قدرة الكباس من واقع بيانات الشركه المدونة عليه
ولكم جزيل شكري


----------



## محمد الجفري (8 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جاسر مقدام (10 مايو 2015)

شكرا كثيرا على الموضوع


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (15 مايو 2015)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## rmka (30 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا ..........بارك الله فيكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 يوليو 2015)

اضافة قيمة


----------



## thesun14 (14 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً ​


----------



## adelelfeky55 (5 أغسطس 2015)

مشكور اخي


----------



## taha waleed (16 أغسطس 2015)

جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## gobar (18 أغسطس 2015)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## noreldin2000 (3 أكتوبر 2015)

كلام الاخ محسن يوسف
كلام دقيق جدا واتفق معه في ذلك فالعبرة بالمواصفات الفنية لكل شركة والتي منها القدرة التبريدية BTU 
LRA الخاص بالكباس المراد تركيبه مكان اخر تالف


----------



## محمد بحريه (12 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكوووووور


----------



## mmhhmm (18 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كامل جرجيس (24 فبراير 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفى بياتلى (9 مارس 2016)

السادة المهندسين الافاضل ..هل معامل اداء الثلاجة cop في غرفة (المطبخ ) عند درجة 25C وعند درجة الحرارة 50C نفسها ام تتغير ؟وهل معامل اداء الثلاجة(COP) عند بداية تشغيلها هي نفسها بعد عشر ساعات من العمل ؟ يرجى توضيح التغيرات بمخططP-H مع فائق شكري


----------



## جاد الكريم (10 مارس 2016)

thanks


----------



## engkafa81 (8 ديسمبر 2017)

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## engineer76 (9 فبراير 2018)

بارك الله بيك


----------

